# Reuben



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is Reuben sporting his new collar. He is a 4 year old Staffordshire Bull terrier


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

He's a cutie! I think Staffordshire's are a beautiful breed.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you, Staffies are the only breed I will own and Reuben is the 4th I have owned.


----------

